# Can you keep leopard geckos and fat tail geckos together?



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

Just out of interest, can you house leopard geckos with fat tail geckos? Preferably a male of one and a female of the other?

I'm not planning on doing this, it's just a friend is, and she got told by the petshop owner that they can happily live together. I wasn't sure though, seeing as they're different species.

Advice needed please!!!


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

no... its not recomended to house them togther.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tell her to read a comprehensive caresheet and then work out how she will provide the care for both in the same enclosure!!

Marina


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

fat tails are tropical geckos, and leopards are desert!!! and u say a shop told u this??


----------



## burrow (Nov 5, 2007)

She already has a leopard gecko, had her for about a year. But yeah the petshop owner said that people keep them together and they get on quite well, the fat tailed gecko is a male.... leopard female.

I didn't think you could keep them together!


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Nope i wouldnt advise it either 
Aft's need high humidity and different set ups. 
Leos need lower humidity and unless she is planning in keeping them in a viv the size of a room id advise against it.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Not reconmended fat tails and leo's may have no problems living to gether they may get on grate.BUT it's there need that stop you from doing such a thing.Fat tails need a all round humid environment and leo's need dry environment other than a moist box that simulates there burrow/hide that help with sheding.So how can you meet both need in one viv.A viv either moist or dry not both.One may also have parasites'etc that one is fully immune to but could course big harm to the other.Like the issues with USA and UK crayfish.And Asian and Euro eels one speices lives with the problem with no affect but it courses really problems to the other.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

Faith said:


> Nope i wouldnt advise it either
> Aft's need high humidity and different set ups.
> Leos need lower humidity and unless she is planning in keeping them in a viv the size of a room id advise against it.


 
i agree,
afts need the higher humidity which could cause ri's in the leos, and leos needing the dryer conditions could give the aft an ri, 

i'd seperate them,


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i was in a pet shop the other week and was talking to the owner, he claimed to have bred some fat tail / leopard gecko hybrids and that he had a nice male fat tail for sale that was aclimatised to living in leo habitat, he showed me a nice fat tail male but i smelled B.S and left, think he was just after a sale and would tell me any old rubbish


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Can I ask What is B.S...


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

SaichyBoy said:


> Can I ask What is B.S...


 
i'm guessing 

bull **** 

:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

SaichyBoy said:


> Can I ask What is B.S...


 Bull poo


----------



## SaichyBoy (Mar 13, 2008)

Oh... Sorry I'm not up with the world... It just made me sound stupid didn't it...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

SaichyBoy said:


> Can I ask What is B.S...












:lol2::lol2:.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

SaichyBoy said:


> Oh... Sorry I'm not up with the world... It just made me sound stupid didn't it...


bless *pats head*


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i no people say u should nt and i wouldnt bother but there loads of people that do evan if u look on youtube theres videos of people keping them togher they will breed but offspring will be infertile, ron trempers book says its ok and he knows more then most people in the worldd aboutleos so cant be that bad


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> they will breed but offspring will be infertile, ron trempers book says its ok and he knows more then most people in the worldd about leos so cant be that bad


maybe the shop keeper wasn't talking b*ll s*it after all then, but you reckon the babies are sterile, might ask in the genetics thread


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

can anyone confirm if ron trempor did indeed say they can be housed together?
maybe he can advise on how this is do-able in a less than room size viv?

For the record, im not into mixing species but its quite easy to have humid areas and dry areas within a vivarium of 4x2x2 or over.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Just wana add... to the last bit..

That i dont think its cool to have multiple climates in one viv..as your granting access to a totally inapropriate enviroment to that lizard..which you shouldnt really do even if they do have what you would consider adequate space in there own part.


----------

